# Nouvelle rumeur !! iPad pro



## malex (23 Octobre 2013)

Salut, allez je lance une rumeur! un pronostique! ou un pari! 
D'après moi, si Apple à appelé son dernier iPad, "iPad Air" c'est parce qu'ils prévoient de nous sortir un "iPad Pro" de 10,9" 

voila voila, j'ai hate!
et vous ?

Je vais quand même acheter le iPad Air en attendant


----------



## Vladimok (27 Octobre 2013)

Allez moi je pense pour un iPad super pro 27 pouces


----------



## malex (27 Octobre 2013)

ha wai pas mal mais si ils font ça il faudrait qu'il soit pliable, sinon vla la taille du sac pour le trimbaler!


----------



## Vladimok (27 Octobre 2013)

oui l'ecran est entierement demontable par l'intermediaire de boulons.....:rateau:

Bon sérieusement, je ne crois pas qu'un taille au dessus soit très pratique.


----------



## malex (27 Octobre 2013)

Perso j'aimerai bien pouvoir faire du vrai montage et de la 3D en tactile! (j'en fait déjà en streaming avec splastop sur mon ipad).

Quand les petite tablettes sont sorti apple ne voulait pas en faire en disant que cela n'était pas utile, et que la taille de 9,7" de l'ipad était la mieux adapté. Finalement ils ont suivi les autres marques car il y avait un marché, et on a eu l'ipad mini.

Et maintenant vu qu'il y a plusieurs marques qui font des tablettes plus grande que l'ipad air, il y aura peut être là aussi un marché pour Apple.

voici une tablette panasonic pour les pro qui coute un bras.
Une tablette de 20 pouces et 4K pour les pros chez Panasonic


----------

